# New Feature?



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

Any way of removing this? Small arrow on the right-hand side of the scree.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2017)

Removing what?


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Removing what?


See first post. I'd "hit" the button, resulting in it posting before picture was attached.


----------



## Sharky (13 May 2017)

Just noticed myself. It appears to be a "home" button and takes you to the top of the web page. 
I like it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> See first post. I'd "hit" the button, resulting in it posting before picture was attached.


Ah, right. I honestly I don't know as I'd only recently noticed it myself. I think Shaun has been installing some new toys so expect to find out later on.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

Address reads https:// www. cyclechat. net/styles/sedo/totop/ui.totop_blue_mini.png without the spaces.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2017)

It gets rid of everyone on here who does not agree with you.







Hello! Is there anyone out there.


----------



## User32269 (13 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ah, right. I honestly I don't know as I'd only recently noticed it myself. I think Shaun has been installing some new toys so expect to find out later on



Hope they're as "cool" as the last lot?


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

screenman said:


> It gets rid of everyone on here who does not agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knock, Knock


----------



## Drago (13 May 2017)

I'm finding it annoying, but I don't own the site so my opinion matters not.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2017)

odav said:


> Hope they're as "cool" as the last lot?
> View attachment 352321


I missed those being implemented. They didn't live up to the promise at all so probably has to be one of the shortest lived trials ever.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Knock, Knock




Whose there?


----------



## screenman (13 May 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm finding it annoying, but I don't own the site so my opinion matters not.



Do not touch it and it has very little effect


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Whose there?


Lettuce


----------



## screenman (13 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Lettuce



Lettuce who?


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Do not touch it and it has very little effect


It's not too bad on a larger screen, but can cover the Quote, Reply and Post, as I found out.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Do not touch it and it has very little effect


It's annoying me too, it keeps appearing and disappearing; it's also too big imo.
Was gonna ask about it, but @classic beat me


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Lettuce who?


Who


----------



## screenman (13 May 2017)

Who who?


----------



## screenman (13 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> It's not too bad on a larger screen, but can cover the Quote, Reply and Post, as I found out.



I am only on a Kindle8 can you not just slide the screen up a bit, as it is no problem on this.


----------



## winjim (13 May 2017)

Given that we already have "top" links on each post and at the bottom of each page, is it not a bit redundant? It is a bit disconcerting, just lurking there in the corner...


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2017)

screenman said:


> I am only on a Kindle8 can you not just slide the screen up a bit, as it is no problem on this.


I can, but any movement of the screen brings it up. This on a pc, third post down.


----------



## Sharky (14 May 2017)

On my primitive smart phone, it takes ages scrolling up to the top again. I find the new feature really useful.
Thanks


----------



## slowmotion (14 May 2017)

For the last few days, the scroll up and scroll down arrows on the far right side of the screen only seem to have worked about 50% of the time. The pages just lock up. Are there any other fellow sufferers out there?


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> For the last few days, the scroll up and scroll down arrows on the far right side of the screen only seem to have worked about 50% of the time. The pages just lock up. Are there any other fellow sufferers out there?


You are not alone.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Who who?


You've not turned into an owl, again!


----------



## Shaun (15 May 2017)

winjim said:


> Given that we already have "top" links on each post and at the bottom of each page, is it not a bit redundant? It is a bit disconcerting, just lurking there in the corner...


The 'Top' link under each post only works on thread view and you have to scroll all the way down to the bottom of a long post to click it - this new button works in a universal position on all pages, is triggered at the same scroll-down point, and allows a quick return to the top for long posts (which can be considerably longer in portrait mode on mobiles). 

The default blue block was quite large and had no transparency; the updated orange one is smaller and uses CSS with 65% opacity so you can see text through it. If you cannot scroll past it to get at a link underneath, just wait a few seconds and it will fade out. Scroll again to reactivate.


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 May 2017)

I can see that being useful on a small screen, but how about configuring it to not appear unless you're on a mobile / small screen? It's really very irritating on a decent size screen where it's not needed but keeps flashing up all the time.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> I can see that being useful on a small screen, but how about configuring it to not appear unless you're on a mobile / small screen? It's really very irritating on a decent size screen where it's not needed but keeps flashing up all the time.


I don't usually access the Internet much from my phone because I don't have a data package, but I just used it on wifi to check ... The orange 'top' box does look less obtrusive on the phone and is useful. Like you though, I would prefer not to see it on the screens of my larger devices.


----------



## Shaun (15 May 2017)

It can't be tailored for use separately on desktop / mobile, but I've customised it so that it can be turned off if you'd prefer not to use it. Go to your account preferences and tick *Disable GoToTop button* and save: https://www.cyclechat.net/account/preferences


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 May 2017)

Excellent - thanks.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> I can see that being useful on a small screen, but how about configuring it to not appear unless you're on a mobile / small screen? It's really very irritating on a decent size screen where it's not needed but keeps flashing up all the time.


It was on the smaller screen, I found it annoying as it was harder miss. Now disabled following the instructions given.


----------



## mjr (16 May 2017)

I thought it was a Strava advert. It doesn't stay displayed long enough after scrolling for me to click. Why does it vanish anyway? Shouldn't it appear whenever you're not at the top of the page?


----------



## slowmotion (27 May 2017)

Shaun said:


> It can't be tailored for use separately on desktop / mobile, but I've customised it so that it can be turned off if you'd prefer not to use it. Go to your account preferences and tick *Disable GoToTop button* and save: https://www.cyclechat.net/account/preferences


Thanks Shaun. I've just kicked the irritating squatter off my screen.


----------

